# i can't believe they included ireland on here!



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi
I don't actuallly think there is anyone out there, but just in case...
Hello!
JJ


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

I think there are a few of you Irish girls around 

Hopefully they will post here 

xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Me for 1  im northern though  
Im living in the uk now.
  JJ


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello

Another Irish girl here - originally from Armagh, now live in Belfast.  There is a NI Girls thread over on the Meeting Places folder where I have been posting.  I am not really sure where we should be moving to ... 

Tishy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Tishy

Im from Co Armagh too

Martine xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls, I too am Irish(hence the name!! ) and am from Belfast with Donegal as a close second home!! Jessie- going to sligo for sisters hen weekend at end of June!

Really busy at the mo-secondary teacher in charge of culture -arranging St pats celebrations. Have a fab weekend all   

Guess i should also post under Antrim-will do tomorrow.


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls I only noticed this board yesterday but noone had posted.  I am from Co.Down. My dh and I are currently on the adoption board. We are just about to adopt three girls. I hope this board gets up and running as it would be nice to chat to people from Ireland.

Love K


----------



## Ireland1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi girls...Hope u didn't mind me posting in your thread!!
We are moving to N.Ireland (Limavady) in a few yrs ...just wanted to say hi and wish you all loadsa luck in your journeys!! K how wonderful, you must be so excited...


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello there ladies and happy St Patricks day to you all.....well I am originally from Kilkenny but lived in London for 16 years and now living in Dubai. I have just returned from London yesterday, last week we went over to Ireland oh my god I nearly died with the cold.......I have a 14 month old son and he still has a runny nose poor little man doesn't know whats happened from extream cold to 35 degrees here today.......confusion setting in. well now glad that this board is up and running I too am planning on coming home in the next couple of years so it will be nice to have contact with people who understand the trials and tribulations of ttc.....

I have just had a coloscopy and what a horrible experience and tommorrow I need to make an appt to see what treatment I will need...something to look forward to. I am desperate to get prg again as I was told that it would be higly unlikely to ever happen however DS was concieved accidentally the MIL was not impressed as we weren't married, but I managed to arrange a weddding while 4 months pg glad now I did as I have not lost the weight.....but it was worth an Irish mother's scorn of 'she led him astray' . now i am a stay at home mum and loved it for the first year but have become obsessed with trying for number 2.......

okay your probably thinking this one can chat for Ireland well your right the jet lag has well and truly set in so I must go now, I think that its raining outside apparently they are saying that the weather here is bizzare its the rainiest, coldest that its ever been just my luck....anyhow I look forward to getting to know you all.
*
K - How old are these girls that your adopting? are they Irish? good luck*

*Ireland1- do you have a name? and what part of the world are you in now? *
*Hi JJ, Martine and tishy good to see you all on here looking forward to the chats on this board*

Slain (ok maybe its not spelt right I was a rebel and never got the gaeilge...)
or
cheers

Mary


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Girls 
Just thought I'd pop in and say hello! 
My mum's from Donegal and my Dad is from Kerry but I was born and brought up in London but spent all my summers and hols in Ireland. I got married in Kerry 2 1/2 years ago. My mum, Dad and sister moved back over to Ireland to Enniskillen. I love it there but dh is English and doesn't want to move over which is fair enough.
Hi hope you all are well and I wish you all the best of luck x
Sukie


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I'm currently living in Belfast but hark from Portadown/Armagh originally. We are attending the Royal in Belfast waiting on ICSI no 3. I post on 'Northern Ireland Girls' too. Does anyone agree that we don't need all these counties? I may be wrong but I don't think there are that many of us. Perhaps a North and South Ireland thread would be good. 
Looking forward to getting to know you all
Fiona
xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Mary, "slán" is what you are lookin for!! Spot the languages teacher!!! .


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello everyone

I agree that all 32 counties aren't necessary as I don't think there are that many of us.

I'm from Louth - but living in London for 19 years now. DH and I are returning home soon though and an estate egent is coming on Monday to take pics of our flat to sell it. I've recently been so home sick and missing my Mum and sisters so much since James was born. Also we really want him to grow up knowing his family, I have 4 sisters and 3 brothers, all but 1 bro living in either Louth or Dublin.

We are hoping to squeeze in a FET before returning!! If not we will either return to London for treatment of investigate having our precious embryos (6) transferred to Ireland. My GP has already referred me but there is an 8 - 12 week wait for an initial appt. Barts have a new nurst led clinic which I suppose is for less complicated treatments, and I think FET is an ideal example so fingers crossed.

Lovely to "meet" you all .....

Ginger xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for that *Irisheyes*......go raibh maith agat!!! ooh I am so proud of myself, such a clever girl.....anyhow *ginger* my dh hails from that part of the world and we have lived in london for what seems like a lifetime.....till we came out here....oh I miss London so much all my friends and family live over there it is such a great city........mind you the weather at the moment is good here compared to what you lot are having.....

anyhow I agree that there is no need for all the counties maybe someone should let them know so they can free up the space thats being used.....I would but I don't know who 'they' are.... 

Mary


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

Just popping in to say hello.

My DH is Irish but has been in England for over 15 years now. He is from Co. Fermanagh (Enniskillen) and so my little DS is half Irish. We go over to Enniskillen every 4 months or so. DH has a sister in Bray too (nr Dublin) and we are going there in May for his nephew's first communion.

Nicky x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

My dh is from ireland (co.wicklow - lived near greystones) We get over there once or twice a year. Hs parents/sister/nanna are all still there and my nephew Jack is in Wicklow Town.

Hope you are all well
Ruth


----------



## claudiamark (Aug 7, 2006)

[fly]Hello you oirish girls![/fly]

How the hell is everyone on this gorgeous easter weekend?! I'm from Dublin but been living in Plymouth for 8 years now. My husband Mark is in the Navy (but don't tell anyone..  ) and I'm cabin crew for Virgin.

Incidentally, I've just got back from Glasgow for a weekend rendezvous with DH  and the 37th Irish Dancing Championships was on there. OMG I can't believe the get-up on the girls!!  False tans, wigs and make-up - it's a far cry from the rince we did at school!!

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you ladies,

Claudia


----------



## greygoose (May 5, 2004)

Hi irish girls...
I'm in kildare (maynooth) and my signature speaks for itself!!!
Am in for a lap and dye on friday to try and get pregnant again.  
Look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to interupt but I am from Norfolk in England and I was wondering if any of you fellow FF ladies can help me.

I have booked a couple of tickets to see Pink in Kilarney, Co.Kerry in July and wondered if anyone can suggest a hotel near there. Also which airport would we fly to, is Cork the nearest International?

Love Katie xx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

to everyone

Katie, yes Cork is the nearest international airport. Ryan Aer is usually the cheapest but don't know if they fly to Cork. As for somewhere to stay can't help you on that as I don't know the area very well. I am sure you will find somewhere on the on the Internet. B+Bs tend to be the cheapest option but you will also have hotels if you want to pay a bit (or a lot!) more. I would advise you to prebook as July is peak tourist season especially around that area. Enjoy the concert and hope you get to see a bit of Kerry at the same time. If you get a chance try out some of the local seafood restaurants as they have a pretty good rep.

Sending you all lots of      

Hope you all have a good weekend (wherever you are in the world)

Caline x


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,  first post ever on FF.  I'm a Dubliner and have lived here all my life.      Just joined here yesterday so still trying to figure out signatures etc.

My story is have been through all the tests and have been on Clomid.    Tests clear,  clomid did not work for us.    Had our first IVF cycle last month which failed and due to go again early June with drugs starting mid May.      Age against us (I'm 42) so if this IVF does not work it will probably down the donor route for us but not ready for that thought just yet.

Anyway hope your all well and look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Lips (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey old Mum

I post on N ireland girls, from Newry live in S.Armagh.  It can be hard to know where to post and the ireland thread is good for chit chat to fellow countrymen etc but you will find it useful to post on cyclebuddies.  If you are starting in May then I would suggest the may/June thread and you will chat to people going through drugs etc at the same time as you.

When you get to implantation then the 2ww board is the place to hang out.

Hope this helps.  Also nice to post in this thread but everyone will be at different stages.

Lips


----------



## islainireland (May 18, 2006)

Hello! 

I've been away from Fertility Friends for a while - so it's great to come back and see a special place for Irish ladies! We live in beautiful (rainy/stormy/what-happened-to-the-summer?) Donegal. 

We've been ttc for just over 7 years. And, although it's a long story, our infertility is pretty much unexplained. I'm 36 now and have - most of the time! - come to terms with not giving birth. We're nearing the end of our approval process for domestic adoption and have put inter-country adoption on "the back-burner" for now.

Naoise: I know you posted ages ago but I'd love to hear about your adoption story.  

Enjoy the bank holiday, everyone! 

Isla x


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Isla
My sister used to live in Dungloe, so we spent quite a few weekends up there...
Just wondering what the adoption process is like here, is it long difficult expensive, etc etc..also I've heard there aren't many children available for domestic adoption don't know if this is true, just wondering as DH has 3 adopted bro/sis and it is something we have considered...
JJ


----------



## islainireland (May 18, 2006)

Hi there JJ 

So far - apart from everything seeming to take for ever! - the domestic adoption process has been fairly straightforward. I suppose the frustration may come when we are finally approved. Because you're right, there are very few babies available - and so being approved doesn't necessarily mean we'll ever be matched with a child. There is an option, however, to foster older children "with a view to adopt"... I'm not sure about that route for us  - I think I'd find it difficult to live with the uncertainty. Although, at this stage in my life, I never say never! 

Where are you up to with everything?


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Isla
We have been very fortunate, we had our first ICSI in Galway last Jan, and have two beautiful boys now 9 months. We would love another child ( I know that sounds really greedy) but i don't think we'll go through treatment again, so i don't know... we may consider adoption at some point in the future, 
JJ


----------



## islainireland (May 18, 2006)

It's good to hear that happy outcomes are possible, JJ. I understand where you're coming from, though, about treatment. We only got as far as IUI before we threw in the towel. I don't think it's greedy to want more children - in an ideal world I'd have four kids. Though I'll settle for one, for the time being!


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

You never know...
Sometimes it's easier with adoption if youre willing to have more than one child isn't it? That would be kind of nice... My DH parents had 6 miscarriages, and started the adoption process at that time in Canada it wasn't easy, and MIL had to travel to Haiti at one point to try to bring a group of children back. They adopted 3 one Indian, one from Bangladesh, and one Vietnamese, then she fell pregnant with DH, and went on to have 2 more of her own...I think it's lovely having all those different people in one family
JJ


----------



## islainireland (May 18, 2006)

Sorry it's taken me ages to reply - the weather has been so fab, I've hardly been in the house for a week. But now the rain seems to be back with a vengeance - boo! 

Your in-laws story is a lovely one. The older I get, the more I believe in fate - and the expression "what nature intends, nature will provide" keeps coming back to me. I just have to trust that if I'm meant to have children - birth ones, adopted ones - I will. And, in the meantime, I'm enjoying my pre-kids life and spending time with friends' kids. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## katie20 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,


just a quick message of support to all you Irish gals out there...great to see we have our own link.

I am a volunteer for Tiny Feet, the infertility support group based in the North West of NI.  We meet in Altnagelvin Hospital on the 2nd Wednesday of every month.

You are more than welcome to meet with us at anytime. 

All the very best on your journeys.

Catherine XX


----------



## twocer (Jul 4, 2007)

Just to say Hi, I am from Sligo but livin in Staffordshire for 10yrs but go back frequently to visit just cant stay away but still no desire YET to go back, so may all you ladies out there get a bit of that luck that us Irish is meant to have x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
Newbie saying hello to the Irish contingent. Im from Donegal and hoping to start IUI in Origin in the next few weeks. Most people seem to talk about IVF so would appreciate thoughts on IUI and Origin. There is a N.I. thread too, are we joining up or do I post there as well. Im sure you dont want to know my sob story, so here it is.......

Three years ago I went on a specturlar holiday to Oz. The holiday of a lifetime and I was going to come back Preggers. Cos thats what we women do....YEAH RIGHT!!!.
A year later after several ramdom visits to my GP for some rather made up symptoms I finally told him why I was really there. Three months of blood tests followed by 8 months of Clomid. Its not till after I was off Clomid that I realised I was like a very big, puffy, crazy banshee while taking it. Darling Hubby was too nice to mention this at the time.....and probably a little afraid. My collegues however were not.

Anyway I was now onto my second GP in the surgery cos the first was ignoring me and keeping me on the stuff for longer than i wanted (He also neglected routine blood tests like follical, FSH etc). So GP No.2 asked me to try Clomid and Glucophage which like a true warrior I did. Hey, Im desperate!! After two weeks of continuous vomiting and diharrorea I gave in and went back(was dragged by hubby) to the surgery and was referred to Dr M from Origin(nice guy). After various mishaps including lost referrals, period coming on the wrong day for the scan -(you want it to come on a particular day it wont, you dont want it to come it will) I had the Histlepinglegramel thing(I cant spell it any better that I can pronounce it). I got the all clear and then had three rounds of OI (much preferred these drugs) with nothing doing. Hubby then had a sperm test and the results were more than positive ...he could impregnate half the county. 

The end result is that there is no apparent reason that there is not yet a babe in my arms and Im due for IUI this month.

So ladies as your sister in this long quest to become momma bears I salute and wish you all well. I hope I havent scared anyone away from talking to me as it is good to know we are not alone.
Im now going to try to add one of these wee things  

Oh look, its me on Clomid hehe

Nonnie


----------

